# Windows Update sehr sehr langsam



## AntonX (22. April 2009)

Hallo,
ein Bekannter von mir hat ein Problem

Win XP SP3, PC 1 GHz, 256 MB Ram.
FritzBox 7170 1&1 16.000

Problem:
Immer nachdem Patchday von MS war, kommt das gelbe Schild für die automatischen Updates.
Dies ist OK so, ich habe es eingestellt.
Jedoch braucht es ewig um die paar MB herunterzuladen. (30% von 22MB nach 1 Woche).
Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.
Habt ihr eine Idee was?

Das herunterladen einer Datei funktioniert sehr schnell. Nur eben bei den Updates nicht.

Bitte helft mirhttp://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/images/smilies/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## ForgottenRealm (22. April 2009)

256 MB Ram sind einfach zuwenig für XP.

Dann noch SP3 und ne relativ alte CPU.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Windows da von selber irgendwie das Autoupdate ausbremst, damit der ganze PC nicht die grätsche macht.


Wie siehts denn wärend des herunterladens mit der CPU Auslastung aus ?

Versuch mal, ob das manuelle installieren über den Internet Explorer > Extras > Windows Update > manuelles Update (nicht auf empfohlene Updates klicken) und da dan alles ziehen was vorhanden ist, nicht nur die Sicherheitsupdates.

War das schon immer so langsam oder seit kurzen ?

Wurde irgendetwas neu installiert ? (Hard- und/oder Software)


----------



## AntonX (22. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich komme erst wieder am Freitag zu meinem Bekannten und werde es dann testen.

Der PC wurde vor 3 Monaten mit SP3 neu aufgesetzt (und Kaspersky Internet Security 7)

Vorher war SP2 und AVG Free drauf. Da lief es besser.


----------



## boss3D (22. April 2009)

Dann schalte mal Kasperksy während des Updatevprgangs aus. Ich wette, dass es dann schneller geht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## steffenxyz (22. April 2009)

ja kaspersky blockt bei sowas immer. Ist bei Spielen und so immer das Problem. Ich würd auch empfehlen es für die Zeit während des updates kurz ausschalten. außerdem is wie bereits gesagt bei 256 mb ram xp sp3 schon etwas zu anspruchsvoll.  kommst du auf die m$ homepage? wenn nicht könnte es aber auch im schlimmsten fall der conficker wurm sein. aber eher unwahrscheinlich!aber trotzdem viel erfolg!

MfG steffenxyz


----------



## Lexx (23. April 2009)

Oder eben nicht im Hintergrund (Automatisch) sondern manuell.
Hab einen ähnlichen Uralt-PC+Kaspersky (Kinder-PC) und der ist genauso schnell wie meiner.
OK, installieren dauert ein bissl länger aufgrund der langsamen Platte.

Die Automatischen dauern bei mir trotz 24 MBit-Leitung auch Stundenlang.
Manuell dauerns "Sekunden".


----------



## AntonX (23. April 2009)

Hallo,
OK ich werde bei hm mal Kaspersky deaktivieren.

Was meint ihr genau mit manuell?

Manuell auf die Windows Update Seite gehen und dann die Updates automatisch installieren lassen (also nicht über das gelbe Schild)?
Oder die Update in Google suchen, herunterladen und vom Explorer aus installieren?


----------



## AntonX (24. April 2009)

Hallo,
heute habe ich wieder testen können.

Die Updates lassen sich der sehr direkt von der Windows Update Seite herunterladen und installieren.
Also dauert es nur bei AutoUpdate sehr lange.

Da ich zwischen den einzelnen installierten Programmen Images erstellt habe, konnte ich es etwas einschließen was da der Verursacher sein könnte.

An Kaspersky Internet Security 7 liegts definitiv nicht.

Es muß an einem der folgenden liegen:
- Drucker HP L7580 über Netzwerk installiert
- K-Meleon
- FlashPlayer für K-Meleon
- Winamp
- Windows Einstellung "Für optimale Leistung anpassen" aktiviert

Was könnte davon der Versucher sein?


Ich habe zwar nun Windows Update auf "nur informieren" gestellt, jedoch würde mich der Grund brennend interessieren.

Danke


----------

